# Game 20: Celtics (8-11) at Mavericks (14-5)



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*12/10 ; 8:30 PM EST ; FSN**E*

The Boston Celtics play the Dallas Mavericks at the American Airlines Center in Dallas, Texas tonight. 

The Dallas Mavericks have played to expectations this season despite the injuries that they have suffered. Previously, the Mavericks have boasted one of the most explosive offenses in the league but this year, they have made tremendous strides on defense and have maintained their offensive excellence to some extent. With a franchise player like Dirk Nowitzki and a solid supporting crew of Jason Terry and Josh Howard, the Mavericks are one of the better teams in the league.

The Dallas Mavericks' last game was against the Memphis Grizzlies Friday,  *W*, 90-83 *(*boxscore*)*. Nowitzki did what he does best, score, with thirty-five points and nine rebounds. Marquis Daniels had a good game with eighteen points (off 7-12 shooting), seven rebounds, and six assists. Devin Harris battled poor shooting to contribute with ten points, eight assists, two steals, and two blocks. Off the bench, Keith Van Horn scored thirteen and had four rebounds.

The Boston Celtics last game was against the best team in the league (otherwise known as the San Antonio Spurs),  *L*, 89-101 *(*boxscore*)*. The Celtics' most reliable players, Paul Pierce had an uncharacteristic night as he shot poorly. Pierce finished with twenty-four points (off 7-17 shooting) and seven rebounds. Ricky Davis struggled early on but managed a good game with nineteen points (off 9-18 shooting), seven assists, and two steals. Delonte West was decent, as usual. Mark Blount had a good shooting night with nineteen points off 8-15 shooting though with only five reboudns. Perkins had ten rebounds in twenty-two minutes and Orien Greene was all right.

The Mavericks are 6-2 at home and the Celtics are 2-6 away.
 
The probable starters for each team:





 <table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr></tr></tbody> </table> 







Roster | *Game Site* | Team Stats | *Schedule* | Season Splits | *Game Notes*
 







*Roster* | Game Site | *Team Stats* | Schedule | *Season Splits* | Game Notes

*Game Preview** | *Please *wager* on this game at the* uCash Sportsbook !

*Let's help out old friend Lanteri at the *Dallas *Mavericks *Forum *Game *Thread*!


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

It isnt going to be any easier then last night. Jump on them quick and pray to God we can keep them in check. I definatly will not be betting for the C's in this one...


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I think we have a better chance tonight than last night but I'm certainly not counting on it....we could suck and it's the 2nd night of a back to back on the road so who knows....we'll have to wait and see but I hope we play better tonight than last night....we match up a little better I think with the Mavs than the Spurs, they are weaker at PG like us and weaker at C than the Spurs.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Damn I'd love a W. as someone said in a previous thread sooner or later you have to stop playing for the future and play for the present. Back to back on the raod against 2 elite teams. Clearly they have more talent and experienced talent.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Damn...The season is pretty much 1/4 over with...That was fast


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Raef out of the starter spot...Mark in?

Pierce drives in for 2...Nice


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Jason Terry is playing. That's bad news.

Pierce is so smooth while penetrating with his left hand. It's very pleasing to watch.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

LaFrentz has been absolutely horrible for the last few games making little impact in the game with non-existent defense due to his lack of quickness (because of his knees). Blount, on the other hand, can score and defend to some extent.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Ricky Davis is doing very well right now on Marquis Daniels, usually a very good defender. When Ricky's mid-range jump goes in once, it seems like he cannot miss.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

I don't think Mark is that bad. Just lazy when he has his days.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Delonte always seems over-aggressive. I love that he never quits hustling but he has to watch out with some of those un-necessary fouls.

This is a very high scoring game so far. Each team isn't missing much shots.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Celtics are down five to the Mavs, 23-28:


> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>5</td><td>3-4</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>9</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>10</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>11</td><td>3-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-3</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>9</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dan Dickau, PG</td><td>1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, G</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>5</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*10-18*</td><td>*0-1*</td><td>*3-3*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*9*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*23*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td>*55.5%*</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*100.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 4 (4)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#0c479d">*DALLAS MAVERICKS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jason Terry, PG</td><td>3</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marquis Daniels, GF</td><td>11</td><td>4-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Adrian Griffin, GF</td><td>9</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">3</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dirk Nowitzki, PF</td><td>8</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Erick Dampier, C</td><td>4</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Devin Harris, G</td><td>9</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-3</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Keith Van Horn, SF</td><td>5</td><td>1-3</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">DeSagana Diop, FC</td><td>3</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*12-23*</td><td>*1-2*</td><td>*3-3*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*10*</td><td>*7*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*28*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td>*52.1%*</td><td>*50.0%*</td><td>*100.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 2 (4)</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I like how West is playing right now. He is trying harder than everyone else and it shows.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

_Speaking of Keith Van Horn_:

Tommy: "...He hops, then he hooks...It's a hop-hook."
Mike: "A hop-hook."
Tommy: "The red-heads of Needham would call it a hop-hook."


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Mavs maintain their five point lead at the half over the Celtics, 52-47.



> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>20</td><td>5-11</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>11</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>15</td><td>3-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>11</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>21</td><td>5-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>6-8</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>16</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>7</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>12</td><td>2-4</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, G</td><td>2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dan Dickau, PG</td><td>4</td><td>1-2</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>8</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*19-35*</td><td>*3-5*</td><td>*6-8*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*18*</td><td>*11*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*8*</td><td>*13*</td><td>*47*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*60.0%*</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 8 (8)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13">
> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#0c479d">*DALLAS MAVERICKS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dirk Nowitzki, PF</td><td>17</td><td>3-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>6</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jason Terry, PG</td><td>11</td><td>3-6</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Adrian Griffin, GF</td><td>19</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">3</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marquis Daniels, GF</td><td>17</td><td>4-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Erick Dampier, C</td><td>10</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Devin Harris, G</td><td>15</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>7-7</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>9</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Darrell Armstrong, PG</td><td>1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rawle Marshall, GF</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Keith Van Horn, SF</td><td>9</td><td>3-7</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">DeSagana Diop, FC</td><td>11</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> ...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Ricky Davis with a nice dunk on a fast-break. One of the few moments where the Celtics looked more energized than the Mavericks. Despite the efforts of Pierce and Davis, no one is stepping up to stop the Mavs' offense.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Al Jefferson is getting better at realising when another player is open when he has the ball at the low-block. Also, Orien Greene's jump shot is progressing though it still is "ugly."


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Adrian Griffin was unaware of the shot clock at under three seconds and the Celtics forced a shot-clock violation after he passes it to Diop when the buzzer sounded.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Despite the struggles of the Celtics, Al Jefferson is playing very, very well.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Celtics only down five with 5:51 left.

This may be a tight game.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Wow. Al Jefferson is looking like his playoff self.

He's tipping the ball up at the offensive end trying to control it and manages to hit the shot after being man-handled by two defenders.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

My oh my.

Diop is a shot-blocking force and just abused Raef by knocking him down on a dunk attempt.

Dirk Nowitzki is just too good.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

21/12 for Al, oh my.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

Raef needs to stop trying to score over Diop. Its not working.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I just came home and hear that Blount has started. I was pissed, but then I read that it was for Raef and gotta admit, it was a good decision from Doc.

Although I heard Blount sucked the whole game.

I just came home and saw Raef be rejected TWICE.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Tommy: Marcus Banks is ready. He's working out with the team at full speed...

hmm...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

:rofl: Did you guys see Daniels foul Dickau? 

Everyone was laughing at him, even the coaches.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm trying to give you guys a video or two of the game...I can't find the thing that you guys uploaded the mixtapes on...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Valiant effort by Pierce and Ricky and a performance by Jefferson that restores my faith in him. Dallas is just too good.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> I'm trying to give you guys a video or two of the game...I can't find the thing that you guys uploaded the mixtapes on...


putfile.com or yousendit.com


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Celtics fall to the Mavs by nine, 94-103.




> <table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="stathead"><td style="background: rgb(0, 101, 50) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;" colspan="14">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*DREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>26</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>45</td><td>10-19</td><td>1-3</td><td>7-10</td><td>0</td><td>6</td><td>6</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>28</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>12</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>37</td><td>9-17</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>5</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>20</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>31</td><td>3-7</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*DREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>27</td><td>10-14</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td>5</td><td>7</td><td>12</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>21</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>14</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, G</td><td>13</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>29</td><td>4-9</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>10</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dan Dickau, PG</td><td>6</td><td>1-3</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td>*
> *</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td> <td>*3PM-A*</td> <td>*FTM-A*</td> <td>*OREB*</td> <td>*DREB*</td> <td>*REB*</td> <td>*AST*</td> <td>*STL*</td> <td>*BLK*</td> <td>*TO*</td> <td>*PF*</td> <td>*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>40-75</td><td>6-13</td><td>8-14</td><td>8</td><td>26</td><td>34</td><td>21</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>15</td><td>30</td><td>94</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*53.3%*</td><td>*46.2%*</td><td>*57.1%*</td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 15 (18)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr><tr class="stathead"> <td style="background: rgb(12, 71, 157) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;" colspan="14">*DALLAS MAVERICKS*</td> </tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*DREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dirk Nowitzki, PF</td><td>38</td><td>7-20</td><td>0-1</td><td>10-10</td><td>0</td><td>9</td><td>9</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>24</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Adrian Griffin, GF</td><td>41</td><td>5-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td>6</td><td>4</td><td>10</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>11</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Erick Dampier, C</td><td>21</td><td>3-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marquis Daniels, GF</td><td>40</td><td>6-13</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-6</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>15</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jason Terry, PG</td><td>23</td><td>4-10</td><td>3-6</td><td>1-2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>12</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*DREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Devin Harris, G</td><td>28</td><td>3-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>13-17</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>19</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">DeSagana Diop, FC</td><td>26</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Keith Van Horn, SF</td><td>19</td><td>4-8</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>9</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Darrell Armstrong, PG</td><td>3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-4</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td>*
> ...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Is there a reason Perkins played so little?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> putfile.com or yousendit.com



Ok...I just messed something up...next time I'll try it with a file that's less than 800mb's and it takes me less to convert from .vcr to .avi.

Bah...still learning.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> I'm trying to give you guys a video or two of the game..


*pumps fist*


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

What a dissapointing loss. But it has come to be expected. I actually thought we had it there for a second. Paul really wanted this one. He was the only reason it was close through all 4.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> Is there a reason Perkins played so little?


*Points at Big Al's 21 and 12*

There's your reason.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

They need to start playing them together sometimes now...I mean Perk is a defensive guy and Al is an offensive guy, would it really be soooo horrible to play them together at times? Our other 3 bigs are Raef, Blount and Veal and they all are playing pretty bad........give Perk & Al some time together.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

I would also like to see AJ and Perks on the floor together. AJ really is starting to put together some nice games.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Lanteri said:


> *Points at Big Al's 21 and 12*
> 
> There's your reason.



Ah...but I wasn't impressed by Al's 21-12 performance in 28 minutes as I was by the Reaf and Blount (combined) performance of 14 points and six rebounds in 55.

Sad thing is, in five times the minutes they've only managed to get three more rebounds than Perk did in his 11 minutes and 32 seconds.

I guess that's why I'm not the coach of the Celtics.

Blount+Reaf >>>>>>>>>> Al+Perkins.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> Ah...but I wasn't impressed by Al's 21-12 performance in 28 minutes as I was by the Reaf and Blount (combined) performance of 14 points and six rebounds in 55.
> 
> Sad thing is, in five times the minutes they've only managed to get three more rebounds than Perk did in his 11 minutes and 32 seconds.
> 
> ...


Doc's mentioned before I believe that when he combines his big men he wants one to be an inside player and one to help stretch the floor. Hence the Raef + Perkins, and Blount + Big Al combinations. If you have Perk and Big Al on the floor, teams will crowd the post. Perkins is a lousy scorer anyway, but having him and Big Al on the floor at the time will cause the post to be clogged and will effectively eliminate Al's proficiency as well, which would pretty much make him and Perk useless, outside of grabbing boards.


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

Causeway said:


> I would also like to see AJ and Perks on the floor together. AJ really is starting to put together some nice games.


Eventually they will be playing significant minutes together, but at this point in both of their careers they don't really compliment each other well. Both are imposing forces inside, but neither can stretch the defense so playing them together means that you have two defenders in the paint both of whom are close enough to help the other if their man gets by. By playing Jefforson or Perkins with either Raef or Blount (both of whom play out of the paint) one defender is forced to cover the man on the perimeter leaving Perk or Big Al facing single coverage. As Al showed last night, he can beat almost anyone one-on-one and if they double him either Raef or Blount is open for the jumper. Unfortunately Raef has been in a shooting slump, but the other team still has to respect him. As Perkins and Jefferson get more experience they will learn how to play off of each others strong points and then look out!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Lanteri said:


> Doc's mentioned before I believe that when he combines his big men he wants one to be an inside player and one to help stretch the floor. Hence the Raef + Perkins, and Blount + Big Al combinations. If you have Perk and Big Al on the floor, teams will crowd the post. Perkins is a lousy scorer anyway, but having him and Big Al on the floor at the time will cause the post to be clogged and will effectively eliminate Al's proficiency as well, which would pretty much make him and Perk useless, outside of grabbing boards.



Outside of grabbing offensive rebounds and tipping the ball in?

Not to sound like a wise ***, but Perk could as easly gotten such a good shooting performance as 2-5, 2-6, 0-6 and 4-9 in the last four games.

Raef blows (or at least has the past four games) and him missing shots from the outside is really not that much help as far "stretching the floor" is concerned.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

BackwoodsBum said:


> Eventually they will be playing significant minutes together, but at this point in both of their careers they don't really compliment each other well. Both are imposing forces inside, but neither can stretch the defense so playing them together means that you have two defenders in the paint both of whom are close enough to help the other if their man gets by. By playing Jefforson or Perkins with either Raef or Blount (both of whom play out of the paint) one defender is forced to cover the man on the perimeter leaving Perk or Big Al facing single coverage. As Al showed last night, he can beat almost anyone one-on-one and if they double him either Raef or Blount is open for the jumper. Unfortunately Raef has been in a shooting slump, but the other team still has to respect him. As Perkins and Jefferson get more experience they will learn how to play off of each others strong points and then look out!


I'll take my chances with five or six extra shots per game from the offensive rebounds those two get.

With Blount and Raef it's "one and done", with Perkins and Jefferson it's "I won't give up to get an offensive rebound."


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> I'll take my chances with five or six extra shots per game from the offensive rebounds those two get.
> 
> With Blount and Raef it's "one and done", with Perkins and Jefferson it's "I won't give up to get an offensive rebound."


Good point!

To Raef's credit Diop actually only had one clean block on him last night. I don't know if FSNE showed a replay or not, but the Mavericks broadcast clearly showed that Diop went up through the hoop to make the first block on Raef. Their announcers even pointed it out, which was about they only thing they said all night that actually made sense. 

Speaking of the Mavericks announcers, we give Tommy a hard time about being a homer, but at least he has a clue. The guys doing the Mavericks broadcast were pathetic! They kept referring to Davis as being selfish and when it was pointed out that he was averaging 5 assists per game they said that it was just luck because he dominated the ball so much that ocassionally he would have to pass it to someone and that the rest of the team was making him look good by hitting shots when he did give it up. Anyone who has bothered to do any research at all could tell you that Davis has made a point of being un-selfish this year and his assist numbers are not just a fluke. They also commented on Raef being a excellent post defender (excuse me...didn't he play for the Mavericks? These guys don't have an excuse for not having a clue on this one because they have to have seen him play). They made a number of other ridiculous comments but those were the two that really had me going "Huh????". Believe me you guys that actually live in the Boston area have no idea how lucky you are. I'm stuck watching on dish and settling for whichever broadcast is shown, which is usually the home team. Sometimes it nice to hear how others rate the C's but when you've got announcers that are so obviously clueless it's bad. I finally muted to volume because they were so bad it was distracting me from the game.


----------

